

Show HN: Helishopter - real social shopping - jp1989

I've posted a few times regarding www.helishopter.com[1] , but I wasn't prepared to really post until we fixed up a few of the styling issues. Now, there are still a lot of bugs and UI issues, but you get the idea.&#60;p&#62;Our mission is:&#60;p&#62;"To be the premier destination for shopping inspiration and product research, by providing intelligent recommendations and tapping into the advice of our users network of social connections"&#60;p&#62;Of course, it will work a lot better once people start building follower/following lists, as one of the central features is to find inspiration by looking into other peoples "shopping bags".&#60;p&#62;Another issue is that the majority of our content is Swedish (we're based in Stockholm), but we're working on it now.&#60;p&#62;As always, we're looking for as much feedback as possible, so please let me know what's good, what's bad and how we can improve.&#60;p&#62;Note: 1. Mobile-version is non-existent (yet), please ignore.
======
kurt_
I like your landing page, because it's simple and your video explain what your
service do pretty well.

After viewing the video, i still have two questions unanswered: \- Does my
friend i need to ask about a product need to have an account on this site ? \-
Does it cost anything or it's just free (aka: what do i need to pay if i want
to use your service ?)

Another thing that blocked me: on the video, your product's UI seems very
simple, but after going to your blog and followed a link, i was on this page
and it's seemed more complicated than on the video: [Spotify
list]([http://helishopter.com/jamespember/spotify/spotifypremium12m...](http://helishopter.com/jamespember/spotify/spotifypremium12months)).
For example, what are all these spotify icons ?

What i like: \- your design \- the video (really well made !) \- how your
explain what your product do

~~~
jp1989
Thanks for the kind feedback kurt :) I'll answer some questions below.

1\. It will always be free.

2\. You can send Suggestions or Questions to users without an account. You
just use their email. However, that functionality is a lot easier if you both
have accounts on the platform.

3\. Yes, the video was made some time ago, before we updated our UI, so the
functionality appears a little differently. We're working on a new video as we
speak.

------
Robby2012
Another web made with bootstrap. I've realized you're using jQuery 1.6.2 ¿why?
we're already in jQuery 1.9

I actually love the idea but I think it's reaaaaally difficult to make it work
because you require a lot of people to make it useful.

By the way, the video is fantastic, how have you done it?

~~~
jp1989
Hey man. The answer is that at this point we will get a whole lot of new bugs
pop up if we drop in a new version of jq. It will be done at some point when
the timing is right!

Regarding the film, it was done by simplestoryvideos and I highly recommend
them!

------
ankushcws
When I opened the homepage, at the bottom I could see some options and on the
top of them it was written, you are using "Helishopter Lite", to enable full
version click here... something like that, I clicked but nothing happened,
then I refreshed the page, and the bottom part was not visible anymore, I
think the issue was both mobile and web version got loaded at once.

The transitions on this page <http://helishopter.com/s/*/fashion> where the
options to save it buy it and send it appears are not so smooth.

~~~
jp1989
Hey.

Firstly, we don't currently have a mobile version of the app yet (it is a web
app, not a website). It's coming soon though.

Helishopter Lite will appear if you don't have Javascript enabled - can you
check that? Thanks!

~~~
ankushcws
I never turned off my javascript. It was that I was able to see the both
versions on one page and once I reloaded it was fine, probably the javascripts
didnt load or broke somehwere as far as my understanding is.

and btw when you ll be launching the app? I am seeing it is still in beta

~~~
jp1989
Hmm weird - I'll look into it now, but thanks.

Probably still a month or two off - just working on fixing up all the bugs &
styling issues that we have.

------
seivan
It does kinda feel weird that <http://helishopter.se> doesn't work when the
application is in Swedish.

~~~
jp1989
Yep - we know. We're working on it.

------
Julianhearn
Sorry but it seems to be an inferior version of sites like, thefancy.com,
svpply.com, nuji.com, etc.

~~~
jp1989
Thanks for the feedback Julian. In fact, we feel we're quite different to
sites like that. Those websites concentrate on "curated collections" and
"inspiration feeds", whilst we are trying to build a destination site for all
online shopping. Of course the site is still in it's infancy and is nowhere
near complete, but you get the idea!

